# Molly



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Molly,
I brought you home today. First thing I did was take you and let you rest in your favorite spot in the backyard, so you could lay and survey your world like you we're so fond of doing. Then I brought you in and put you on the couch in your favorite spot and we laid there awhile, just like we used to do. Finally, I took you upstairs and you got to lay on Daddy's pillow. I laid next to you and cuddled you like i have for so many years and we were together again.

It feels right to have you home again. My heart still aches for you and I'd give anything to have you back.i don't know how to stop the hurt in my heart. It feels as if its been ripped right out of my chest. I miss you so much!

Boo still looks for you. She lays in all the places you used to lay. She is heart broken too. This is so hard! I love you and I'll keep loving you forever!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just so sorry, Terra. It's so hard...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah, Terra. I'm so sory about Molly. Sending prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Gone from sight but not from mind. Molly is in your heart forever.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Terra, I'm glad that your girl is home where she belongs. It's bittersweet, but somehow so right. Molly will have found our pack at the Bridge and is smiling down on you....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and hugs to get you thru this hard time. It's so good to get them back, but so hard. It makes the loss so real! Very sorry that you're going thru this terrible time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It is so incredibly hard, I'm so sorry for your loss and pain. My thoughts are with you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My wife always insisted on accompanying me when we took Kodiak to the vet for care.
However, when it was time for me to retrieve Kodi's ashes, she simply could not bring herself to make the trip.
Like you, we are grateful to have Kodiak home and pray he has found peace and comfort at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's hard and it HURTS and we just dang well miss them. they give us their whole hearts and give them ours.....

time will soften the grief, but there is always a sense of loss and wishing we could be together again. Hugs to you during these early days of pain. I do believe lovely Molly is at the bridge and flirting shamelessly with all the boys.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss and sorry that you're hurting.  

I don't know who wrote this, but it's so true....

_Goldens take your heart and cherish it...they walk with it, and sleep with it, and they will never let it out of their sight...and when it's their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by...and leave a piece for you to remember them by..._


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Molly will always be with you - in that special place in your heart.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm glad Molly is home where she belongs. She will be a part of you forever, and the love you shared will never die. It's not goodbye, but "til you meet again".


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Merlins mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss and sorry that you're hurting.
> 
> I don't know who wrote this, but it's so true....
> 
> _Goldens take your heart and cherish it...they walk with it, and sleep with it, and they will never let it out of their sight...and when it's their time, they will take a little piece of it with them to remember you by...and leave a piece for you to remember them by..._


Thank you, it's very sweet. I thought I was just about all cried out... Guess not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so glad that Molly is home with you.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you are. I know how difficult it is when they are gone. Everything reminds us of them. Keeping you in our thoughts at this hard time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My heart was sure broken when I lost Copper and Cotton. It took a long time to heal enough to be able to just be glad we knew each other and not cry because they were gone.

I think copper and I bonded even more those last 20 months when I had to be so careful of his health and try to keep him doing well.

YOu know how lovely I thought your Molly was. I always loved, loved, loved seeing her pcitures. She was a bright spot in my life too.

Hugs to you and prayers for peace.


----------

